# Granddaughter's Dress (pic)



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Amanda bought the pattern and fabric to make this dress and then backed out and ask me to make it. There was enough fabric let to make the pocketbook and coin purse. They are coming to pick it up tomorrow, I will try to take some pictures of her with it on.
bopeep


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Love it, and the blue and yellow are my favorite colors!.

I hope you do get the photos.

Angie


----------



## Sew-Classic (Jan 5, 2009)

That is adorable!


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

that is so cute! makes me wish I had one that little or a grand daughter....almost! My youngest dd is 10 and is a fashion diva now...I do have a pattern she likes and material she picked out to make her a dress though....soon as I get around to it!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

it's so cute that it makes me want to get my fabric out and make my 1 DGD a dress!


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

That's great! 

If anyone feels the urge, I have a 7yo and 1 yo who would love dresses to be made for them!! I never get around to it with all my pp star blocks that Enabler 1 has shown us!! LOL


----------



## Countrystyle (Aug 24, 2003)

That is sooo cute!


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

That is so cute. I too wish I had little ones or a grandchild to sew for. It's been many years since I made little dresses. I hope your gd loves it and her momma too!

PQ


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

You all make me feel good. I am thankful that I have 4 Granddaughters to sew for. They came tonight and she loves the dress, here she is............

















bopeep


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

That's really special. I'm so happy that she looks so delighted with wearing it.


Congratulations.

Angie


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

What a cutie pie!


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

Simply adorable.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

THANK YOU !!!
THANK YOU !!!!
bopeep


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

So cute, you should be proud of it (and that little girl too!)


----------



## Sew-Classic (Jan 5, 2009)

Thank you bopeep!

The photos with the dress on that darling little girl are just too cute! They bring back many menories of when I used to make things for my "baby girl". She's graduating from High school, and I have been strolling down memory lane ever chance I get- thanks for shaking a few more wonderful memories loose!


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Oh, that is so sweet!


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

You all really do make me feel good, Thanks so much.
bopeep


----------



## stitch-a-bility (Dec 15, 2008)

The dress is so CUTE. :bouncy:It makes me want to get to sewing. I've got 1 granddaughter and 1 on the way. I BETTER get BUSY!!! LOL

Your granddaughter looks very cute in it. GREAT JOB GRANDMA!!:goodjob:


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Now, what can you say about both the dress and the granddaughter but awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!


----------



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

So cute!!


----------



## Countrystyle (Aug 24, 2003)

My grand daughter called from the dr's office yesterday to tell us the ultrasound says "it's a girl"! I love her little boy to death but a little girl will be fun to sew for! Yay!


----------



## Kelly (Mar 5, 2008)

You can sure tell she loves her dress and accessories! Good job gma!


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Thank you again, Lori is setting here with me and she is loving how cute you think she is.
bopeep


----------



## countryheart (Feb 12, 2003)

She is so cute. Thanks for posting the pictures. You did a great job.

Countryheart


----------



## notenoughtime (Aug 13, 2007)

You can't get much sweeter that that! You can almost feel the excitement of your gd getting her new jumper! You did a great job....


----------

